# Titan v8 in 01 Frontier



## cajundragger (Mar 14, 2004)

Is this possible? I know the computer situation would be a nightmare but would the engine even fit? If it would fit what would I need to do with all of the computers to make everything still work? Any information that you can tell me about doing this swap please post, thanks.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i SERIOUSLY don't think it will fit. i'm not a truck guy, but the Fronteir has like a 6 and you wanna replace it w/ an eight?

replace this....http://basicauto.i-c.net/01frontierblack 011.jpg

with this.... http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/a/01/7b/89/29_4.JPG

again, not a truck guy, but its not looking good there :newbie:


----------



## cajundragger (Mar 14, 2004)

*v8*

I get what ur thinking, does anyone else have any opinions or information on this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like a gigantic waste of money. That engine will prolly run you $5k to get as I doubt there are many wrecked titan's with engines in good shape.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

*Heh.*

Nah, push the firewall back and slap it in a '93 XE. Replace the trans, slap on a supercharger, and hit the track.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> i SERIOUSLY don't think it will fit. i'm not a truck guy, but the Fronteir has like a 6 and you wanna replace it w/ an eight?
> 
> replace this....http://basicauto.i-c.net/01frontierblack 011.jpg
> 
> ...


hmmm.... yeah i guess a 6 to 8 swap isnt possible..... I dont think anyone's ever done that swap.... I think he might be the first... *coughsarcasm cough*


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

oh yeah, he could denfently pull it off


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

cajundragger said:


> Is this possible? I know the computer situation would be a nightmare but would the engine even fit? If it would fit what would I need to do with all of the computers to make everything still work? Any information that you can tell me about doing this swap please post, thanks.


I'd wait a few years until the engine prices have come down and you can find salvage ones. Nissan built a Frontier with the VH45 engine so I think you can assume that the 5.6 liter engine will fit. Nismo is planning headers and camshafts but you'll need to make custom headers. The sway nissan did had custom semi log manifolds because that's all that would fit.

Mike


----------



## Nismopu (Mar 26, 2005)

where is this awesome v8 frontier? I am thinking about doing the same swap and want to know how nissan did theirs!


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

seeing as how the 3.3 S/C was a quick fixt since Nissan claimed the 3.5 DOHC wouldn't fit in the previous Frontier/Xterra frame I would seriously doubt that new 5.6 v8 would fit w/o some serious frame/body/suspension modifications. You'd be better off buying a Titan. My question is whether the 5.6 will wedge into the new Frontier  

till next time,


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

black_knight said:


> seeing as how the 3.3 S/C was a quick fixt since Nissan claimed the 3.5 DOHC wouldn't fit in the previous Frontier/Xterra frame I would seriously doubt that new 5.6 v8 would fit w/o some serious frame/body/suspension modifications. You'd be better off buying a Titan. My question is whether the 5.6 will wedge into the new Frontier
> 
> till next time,


Not to push around rumors, I hate that crap, but I've read that Nissan left enough space to fit in either _the_ V8 or _a_ V8 in our new Frontiers. Again, a rumor, but it seems feasable, giving the size of the thing. I could definately see Nissan throwing in a toned-down 4.7 or 4.8 in the Frontier. Talk about a truck... heh  I'd replace my '05 with that baby


----------



## Nismopu (Mar 26, 2005)

The frame rails have nothing to do with whether or not it will fit. A guy on one of my truck forums has attempted it and has a few pics of it sitting in his hardbody pickup. Which for those of you who dont know is what the frontier's frame came from. Granted its not a VK56 titan motor but it is a VH45 v8 out of a q45 and there is no size difference between the two because when nissan built the Vk56 they used all parts from the VH45/Vq45 and you can go onto nissans website and read all about it. I am currently in the process of doing a VH45 swap and the biggest issue far as clearance is the drivers side bank hitting the steering linkage. So I am forced to put another knuckle in line that moves it away from the bank on the motor. The oil pan is not a huge issue but I am thinking I can get a hold of one from a titan along with the pickup tube to make it rear sump and that will alow it to sit lower too. 

Also I hate automatics and if anyone knows how to mate a manual up to one of the nissan v8's that would be great! Seen quite a few adapterplates made but nothing ever involving a nissan tranny.


----------

